# Westernport Sat 28th.



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Time to give the boys in blue a rest and get back to some real fishing on my beloved Westernport Bay. Just for a change of pace will be targeting Mulloway and Gummy sharks. Hopefully some of them big winter gummys will be cruising for a feed of fresh calamari. Low tide a gentlemanly 4.00am and the following high at 11.30am. Next low for the hardy hits at 4.45pm.Will anticipate a launch around Corinella sometime in the am. Cross fingers this blasted wind drops off. For what its worth seabreeze says it will. Can I see a show of hands please??    :? :? :? Steve. I've got a good feeling re Saturday, mustn't forget the donger!!


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

G'day Steve .... was very interested but now have to travel to Ballarat for the weekend 

Goodluck getting onto 'em... Seabreeze is showing some challenging conditions for the Saturday :shock:


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Good luck Steve. I don't have a leave pass available for Saturday. BTW where do you launch from. Philip & I had an "interesting" time when we decided to head in early last time.

Regards
Grant


----------

